# Sketchup output into Enroute



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

I've used Sketchup to design a plywood based project. Since I have the free version of Sketchup, I can not output the design in a "standard" format, so I can not test what I'm asking about. I have to take the measurements from Sketchup and re-entered the design into the CAD tool Enroute by hand. I use Enroute then to drive the automated router to cut the design out of plywood.

Has anybody made an automated connection of Sketchup to Enroute? If yes how well does it work? Is it worth the $495 that the pro version of Sketchup costs.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not familiar with enroute, but if you use my Cutlist plugin for sketchup, you can at least generate a csv of all of the part dimensions. Would that help?

My plugin is described here


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

The Cutlist plugin is a good addition to sketchup. I have not tried on the current design as there are very few straight lines to be cut. Lots of arcs. That's the reason I'm using the automated router. Once I get one finished I'll post a picture.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dedov (Aug 24, 2009)

See this
http://www.phlatforum.com/
http://sites.google.com/site/sketchuptogcode/


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

This plugin might work for you.
http://www.guitar-list.com/download-software/convert-sketchup-skp-files-dxf-or-stl


----------

